# ISO replacement glove



## Bugaboo1 (Nov 23, 2015)

I know this is a long shot but I lost my left Mountain Hardwear Jalapeno Mitt. Womens sized Large. I am looking to buy one mitten or a used pair of similar warmth/style. Is it possible someone else lost one of theirs??? Never hurts to ask!
Thanks


----------

